# Installation of Bridgeport "M" Head on Other Milling Machines



## HMF (Oct 30, 2014)

Some photos showing installation of M Heads on Milling Machines.


----------



## calstar (Jan 18, 2015)

Really, no one has any pics? I've seen an m-head on a clausing, but have no pics of it. Is the m-head even any better that the clausing head given the size of machine its on?  Hope to see some new pics here soon, show 'em if ya got 'em!

thanks, Brian


----------



## Timpmandan (Jul 6, 2017)

I haven't found anybody else who has done this yet, but here it is. Benchmaster mill with a Bridgeport M Head...

First photo is the way I eventually ended up setting up my "riser columns." (I needed more space for the knee and vise.)












2017-07-05 13.18.50



__ Timpmandan
__ Jul 6, 2017





The second photo is the way it looked before repositioning the riser columns.












2017-07-02 19.03.22



__ Timpmandan
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's my M head that I mounted on my Brown and Sharpe 2B horizontal mill. It's gone through a couple of evolutions from when I first got it when I had a very low ceiling to now when I have a much higher one. The jack shaft slows the speeds down to better fit my needs. Works very well for me.

Ted


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 11, 2019)

Clausing 8511 with factory mounted M head. Belt housing and motor aren't orginial.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 11, 2019)

J heads bolt right on to a Millrite mill.


----------



## michael.kitko (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm sorry, I haven't been following this thread recently. I just picked up an M Head to do some light milling with and mounted it to my Van Norman 22L. As you can see in the second photo, I added a splitter switch with a plug to allow me to use the machines main relays to power the M Head and it also allows me to easily remove it if I need to use the overarm. It also asked me the ability to use the main machines power feeds while using the M Head. I should really paint it to match the main machine, but I'm still experimenting with it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my S61 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice. Rare to see the orginial motor, and if that's the orginial handle, even more rare. If you ever need to pull the balance spring, I figured out how to use a hose clamp as a spring winder then you can simply push the spring back into the well in the head. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.kitko (Mar 11, 2020)

Shiseiji said:


> Nice. Rare to see the orginial motor, and if that's the orginial handle, even more rare. If you ever need to pull the balance spring, I figured out how to use a hose clamp as a spring winder then you can simply push the spring back into the well in the head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That original motor took me forever to find. I wanted and needed a 3 phase motor and lets just say, it's been quite the adventure. The handle, not sure if it's the original, but it is all aluminum, if that tells you anything.

Sent from my S61 using Tapatalk


----------



## azscooby (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve got a US Machine Tool VH1 that uses a 4” round ram that I may use a M-head on.   Does anyone know what the diameter is on the round ram?  4”?  6”?
Also, I’ve been looking for pictures of the back side of an m-head to see how it attaches but can’t seem to find any.  Anyone have pics of that?


----------



## Shiseiji (Apr 14, 2020)

4 bolts hold the head to the ram. The back is flat IIRC.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azscooby (Apr 14, 2020)

What is the diameter of the ram?


----------



## Shiseiji (Apr 16, 2020)

The ram on my Clausing is 3"


----------



## hwelecrepair (Apr 17, 2020)

Here is my M head SN 11271 on my W. B. Knight #2 sn K283.  I did a full rebuild of her, took about a year.


----------

